
Ask HN: How can I prepare for Job Interviews? - Exorust
My first job out of college didn&#x27;t have much of an interview, but now I want to jump to another company and I realized I dont have much experience with interviews.<p>I will be giving a lot of interviews, but are there any tips&#x2F;links&#x2F;videos from where I can learn how to become better?
======
mean_gene_1976
Well. I don’t have links. But you can check out GitHub for interview questions
pertaining to programming. I would just get out there apply to some jobs, and
get experience that way.

